# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  انشاء قروب جديد فى الواتس

## ماجد حمدالله

*لقد انشات قروب جديد فى الواتس باسم مريخاب نخبه من يود الاشتراك 
هذا رقمى 
بتاع الواتس 
00966566642216
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موفقين ياشباب لخدمة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*تسلم يا زعيم النخبه وموفقين باذن الله 
وقروبك فال خير باذن الله للزعيم
                        	*

----------


## RED DEVIL

*0121044271 
add me
go ahead
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*ضيفنى يا غالى 00966536519716
                        	*

----------


## اسكول وبس

*0995581202 اضافة ي اخوانا
                        	*

----------


## mamoun15

*مية المية ولي قدام
أرجو الإضافة لو تكرمت
00971558355305
                        	*

----------


## alamal

*0014439853682
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ارجو الااضافه
٠٠٩66٥٦888٢٤٠٦
                        	*

----------


## نعيم عجيمي

*00249912928796
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*ارجو الاضافه
٠٠٩٦٦٥٦٨٨٨٢٤٠٦
                        	*

----------


## فراس الشفيع

*٠٠٩٦٦٥٦٨٨٨٢٤٠٦
                        	*

----------


## fadlallh alser

*نرجو الاضافه 00249918027636
                        	*

----------


## Muhammed

*لضيفتي لو تكرمت 01519694120
                        	*

----------


## Muhammed

*سوري الرقم الاول ناقص
015196941206
                        	*

----------


## النزير

*ابوريتاج
00971501614511
                        	*

----------


## المريخ والتاريخ

*نرجوا الاضافة   00966507398050
                        	*

----------


## اهيجو

*ضيفنا ياحبيب 00966501707290
                        	*

----------


## كاكاو

*ارجو الاضافة 00966533471671
                        	*

----------


## أبو صديق

*[SIZE=4]ضيفني بالله عليك يا ماجد .
رقمي : 0545850704
مع خالص تقديري[/SIZE]
*

----------


## kampbell

*00971501746175
خالد رن
                        	*

----------


## الجوي العالمي

*0128208075
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*00966500484987
صديق بلول
*

----------


## nazaros

*الرجاء اضافتي
0096892736517 
نزار عثمان
                        	*

----------


## نادرالداني

*بالتوفيق يا شباب 
NADIR ALDANI

00966557236400
                        	*

----------


## hani mohammed

*هذا رقمي ضيفني. 00249913620153
                        	*

----------


## Azhari Siddeeg

*0920972239
                        	*

----------


## الامير

*0913483292
                        	*

----------


## mageedy62

*ارجوا الاضافة ...عبدالمجيد يس 0919250200
                        	*

----------


## majdi

*0125077939 ضيف الرقم
                        	*

----------


## سيف الدين عمر عثمان

*0123629970على بركة الله
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*ان شاء الله تكون مجموعة خير وفاتحه لتحقيق اللقب الافريقى       ...0123262521
                        	*

----------


## ابوبكر رحمة الله

*كلام طيب والله ربنا كتير من امثالك لتجميع الاخوان مع بعض هذا رقمى ارجو الاضافة 0912915280
                        	*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*ارجو الاضافة 0912484158
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبودى الصغير

*0912263639 ارجو شاكرا اضافتي
                        	*

----------


## عبدالناصر

*00971556260798 ارجو الاضافة
                        	*

----------


## hani222

*معاك يا معلم 
249912335534+
                        	*

----------


## مامون

*00447459875165
اعمل لي إضافة معاكم و في كل قروبات لو امكن
                        	*

----------


## Gurashi ALkhidir

*آمل اضافتي وهذا  رقمي 00966508007203 تحياتي
*

----------


## دولي

*00966554675046
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*0912883469
                        	*

----------


## عبداللطيف سويكت

*0912883469
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*خدني معاك ياا ماجد خدني معااااك ..00966509816236 ..
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم تاج الدين

*0096892705679
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*00966543505074
                        	*

----------


## Musab Wadshendi

*ضيفنا غى القروب مصعب يحي  ود شندى
0922450072
                        	*

----------


## dawzna

*الباقر الشيخ
00249123919150 
شرفنا بالاضافة لو تكرمت
                        	*

----------


## aymon7

*add me please :
 0123301600Ayman  Khair
                        	*

----------


## ahmed tijani

*0019299009235
ِAhMeD TiJaNi
                        	*

----------


## ود الشامي

*00966541383387  من هوي الهوي الاحمري ضيف ياظريف
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*وانا كمان 
00966554594344
                        	*

----------


## ابوالاء

*فكرة أكثر من رائعة أتمنى أن نجد حظنا فيها و نلحق القروب و ده الرقم 00249912829707
محمد صديق الحاج
                        	*

----------


## Consultant

*008613249719646
شكرا مقدما على الأضافة
                        	*

----------

